# Question for archeryhistory



## AllenRead (Jan 12, 2004)

Terry,

You've been in the Archery industry several decades longer than I have been shooting so you are probably the best person to ask this:

What factors influenced the move by bow designers from deflex risers to reflex risers on compound bows? 

I've noticed that many of the older bows had deflex risers that are very similar to recurve risers. However, more recently, most of the manufacturers don't even have a deflex riser in their product line. Most of the risers are reflexed to one degree or another.

Was it the quest for speed? Most bow hunters seem to ask first "How fast is it?" then look at the other specs on a bow. Or were there other factors that came into play.

Thank you,
Allen


----------



## massman (Jun 21, 2004)

*I/m not Terry but...*

A deflexed riser is a more stable (bow hand) platform to shoot an arrow from. It is also a slower mechanical platform for the arrow. Deflexing is a faster mechanical platform for the arrow but also a more critical platform to shoot from. It is a trade off for reduced stability in the archers bow hand for greater arrow speed.

Deflexed risers where used greatly when releasing the string with the fingers was the prime method. Moving hunters to releases allows for the less forgiving reflexed riser along with the normally improved release of the string by a mechanical release.

Kind of like when they shot deflexed risers with overdraws. 

Hope this helps.

Tom


----------



## dbracer (May 20, 2005)

*Reflex -- Deflex risers , Questions*

I'm actually an old stick shooter and continue to be such, but your thread caught my eye. Heck anything archery is good.

In longbows reflex - deflex had to do with the trend of the bend of the bow, especially in the unstrung state. Am I correct in assuming that deflex means the "handle" is in front of the origination of the limbs, and reflex means the "handle" is behind the origination of the limbs?

Respectfully,
dbracer


----------



## AllenRead (Jan 12, 2004)

Tom,

Thanks for the information. You may not be Terry, but you obviously know about this stuff.

I guess what I was hoping learn from Terry is the reasoning, from a designers perspective, that went into the compromises moving almost entirely to reflex geometry. As you note, deflex is a more stable platform, and would seem to make a more accurate bow, but most bows today are reflex. Even the top tournament shooters often have reflex bows. 

Deflex is generally slower, but the deflex bows available today, such as the Protec, are certainly fast enough for any hunter. And if someone is building a bow for tournament shooting, why not design it with deflex geometry.

So, why the change? It seems that only an insider like Terry would understand this. 

I’m hoping that he will give us some insight.


dbracer,

Deflex / Reflex geometry in compound bows refers to the relative position of the deepest part of the grip in relation to a line drawn between the points where the limbs are supported. Deflex means that the deepest part of the grip is forward of this line and reflex means that it is behind this line (closer to the string). Most compound bows available today have reflex risers. Some are really extreme. Only a very few bows available today have deflex risers. I was wondering why.

Thank you,
Allen


----------



## dbracer (May 20, 2005)

*deflex,reflex*



AllenRead said:


> Tom,
> 
> dbracer,
> 
> ...


Allen,

Thanks for the precise answer. I got the picture.

Respectfully,
dbracer


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

One doesn't have to be an industry "insider" to realize that since reflex-riser bows are faster than deflex (because of the lower brace height and therefore longer power stroke) and since the market dictates that ARROW SPEED is the main selling point, the lowest brace height bow that is still accurately shootable is the goal to achieve.

Manufacturers have realized that bows with a BH lower than about 7" are approaching a level of inaccuracy ("unforgiving", whatever that term actually means...) so that appears to be the lower limit of BHs for most companies.

Anything over that is pretty much an individual preference - look at the way some top pros with Hoyt, for example, can never seem to decide between the Protec/Proelite and the Ultratec/Ultraelite risers.


----------



## FS560 (May 22, 2002)

I have shot compound bows ranging from 1.75" deflex to 1.25" reflex, although none with parallel limbs (parallel limbs creation of additional BH tends to negate the reflex in the handle).

It seems to me that reflex bows aim and balance better in the hand, even after adjustment of static balance with varying stabilizer and back weights.

However, I have never had two bows otherwise identical except for reflex/deflex such as Pro/Ultra Hoyts.


----------



## XP35 (Oct 11, 2005)

Parallel limbs add brace height, people want speed, put them together and what have you got? A parallel limbed bow with a reflexed riser and shorter brace height. We asked for it. That is the trend today. Most bows bought in the next year will be in that configuration. I'm sure of it. Simple, right?


----------

